# Blend recommendations



## Flash (Dec 17, 2017)

Would really appreciate anyone leaving advice on nice blends. Had a few single origins and would like something more exciting.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

What was "unexciting" about the single origins you've tried? Which have you had? Blends are (obviously?) Made up of a mix of single origins. What are you hoping for from a blend? Something smooth and chocolatey? Sweet and caramelly? Something light and fruity? Chocolate limes?

Which roasters have you been using?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm actually the opposite, I find blends can often tone down the flavours and produce a more laid back drink


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2017)

I had one from Rinaldos which To me I hated didn't have any flavour unfortunately. I have just bought 2 types from a local roaster which is 6 mins down the road from me.. (Silver oak coffee) One hasn't got enough flavour going on for me and the other is Average to me anyway. I'm not experienced when it comes to beans and notes but I'm sort of going through the motions and trying different ones till one stands out to me. I guess Im more on the sweet side and I'm not keen on a dark intense taste coffee.


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2017)

That's interesting to hear


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Square Mile Sweetshop is a stunner at present


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Try a natural Ethiopian, rocko mountain, or raves Colombian San Pascual before you dismiss all single origins as dull... I find Brazilian and lots of Kenyan (but not all) generally taste dull to me, but one person's dull is another's delight


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Look for coffees that have a sweet tasting notes, light to medium roast, be they blend or single origin a decent roaster should be able to pull the notes they want from a coffee.

Do you like fruit forward coffees too? Are you drinking espresso or in milk drinks as this will make a difference to whats coming through in the cup.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Rave chatswood - spot on


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Rave chatswood - spot on


OP said he wasn't into dark intense coffee , isnt this a dark roast ?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> OP said he wasn't into dark intense coffee , isnt this a dark roast ?


Ah ok didn't see that.

It's actually advertised as medium/dark though looks and tastes medium to me.

Might be worth a go as it's not at all roasty though is chocolatey with mild orange acidity


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-bean-blends/products/chatswood-blend?variant=3151005548570

Says Dark Roast


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

If you open the 'tasting notes' section on that page it says medium/dark. It also says medium/dark on the slip that comes with the beans. Not sure why they aren't consistent.

I do buy dark blends and these beans look significantly lighter

Might be worth a try - you have to like chocolate notes though


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Square Mile Sweetshop is a stunner at present


I don't generally go for blends but Sweet Shop and Red brick are really solid.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hasbean do some good blends too, if you're specifically after blends.

I prefer single origins as a general rule.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you want something a little left feild, sweet, but balanced with plenty of juicy acidity then Sweetshop was tasting great in a cafe at the weekend.

It might also be worth looking at my local roaster Atkinson's who have two espresso blends , one fruit forward ( Prototype ) and one more chocolate ( Archetype ) . I drink Prototype most of the week, it's tasting good of fruity and citrus is your thing.

Coffee is coffee, there is no reason why a single origin should be less exciting than a blend and vice versa.

Traditional Italian espresso was a blend , I suspect for a couple of reasons . To balance taste in the cup, to keep cheap by bulking out with robusta, to give it crema no matter how or who pulls it. To have a point of difference, my secret blend etc.

A good blend should be tasty but then again so should a good single origin. Roasting has moved on a little bit since the 50 and 60's as has coffee production.

Anyway be it blend or single origin , coffee is coffee, find a roaster that you trust and they should be able to deliver the general notes for the coffee.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If you want an origin that is a bit different try Sumatra Mandehling in a dark roast. It's usually reckoned to be good in milk drinks but I find it interesting in long blacks. Another is Monsooned Malabar but a full dark oily roast might not suite you. Bite as mentioned on this page is an odd sort of word to use with it however it does have something

https://legacy.sweetmarias.com/library/content/espresso-choosing-right-coffee-espresso

Jampit can be interesting but is a pretty strong bean.







I didn't like it's main feature so deliberately tuned it out. I also feel it's possible to produce drinks that are so strong that the dominant taste over rides any others that are about. How beans are brewed can make a lot of difference anyway.

Afraid I only drink darker roasts. On blends I would tend to try to find out how many types of beans are in them.








More can't be merrier as there is less chance of getting the correct mix when our tiny amounts are ground.

I found several pages on that site useful but we seem to be a bit impoverished in the UK especially on how beans are processed. Dry can make a lot of difference. Robusta? Well anyone who assumes that these are all the same irrespective of where they come from must discount arabica being different according to where it comes from.







We can't buy much in the robusta line to find out anyway.

John

-


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You can buy specialty robusta in the UK , it's not all the same , it does all taste bad...

I am a little unsure as to what you mean by Impoverised in the Uk regarding how beans are processed?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> You can buy specialty robusta in the UK , it's not all the same , it does all taste bad...
> 
> I am a little unsure as to what you mean by Impoverised in the Uk regarding how beans are processed?


I've only mamaged to find natural, washed, monsooned, honeywashed, barrel aged & passed through the gastric tract of a civit in the UK so far. Admittedly I haven't been looking so there may be other types available.


----------

